# 00 grease



## bradahj (Nov 27, 2019)

I've read that 00 grease can be put in both the transmission and auger gear box (HS724). When I unscrew the bolt on the gear box I see greenish gear oil. I assume these can mix.......

By the way, I've been calling around for 00 grease and a guy at Advanced Auto said, "We only have high-temp 00 grease." I thought by it's very nature 00 grease was LOW-temp:confused2:

https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/super-s-cotton-picker-spindle-grease-00. ????


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I can't say if it's marketed or labeled as high temp or low temp but it works great for doing riding mower transmissions, snowblower gearboxes and anyplace you want something that's a bit thicker than oil but will still "flow". 

I updated my list from last year and this is what I found. I ended up buying from Tractor Supply last year.

NLGI “00” Grease / Dec 2019


Oregon 4049H 32oz $17.89	Amazon

Eckler’s 57-376792	32oz $15.76	Amazon

Prime line SME 706612	32oz $12.99	NAPA

“ PRI 7-06612	32oz O’Reilly

Stens 770-123 32oz $17.20	Amazon

Super S SUS 111 32oz $5.29	Tractor Supply

NLGI Grade 0 "Corn Head Grease" 
John Deere	AN102562	14oz tube $15.99	Amazon


x


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

locally, here in canada near toronto, 00 grease was same price as if it was made from gold, so i bought john deere corn head grease (poly urea based NLGI 0EP grease, -30 to 330 F ) from a local john deere supplier for ~$5 for a tube grease gun size

https://www.greenpartstore.com/John-Deere-Special-Purpose-Corn-Head-Gun-Grease-AN102562.html


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

bradahj said:


> I've read that 00 grease can be put in both the transmission and auger gear box (HS724). When I unscrew the bolt on the gear box I see greenish gear oil.


The auger gear case uses SAE 75W-90 GL-5 gear oil.


----------



## bradahj (Nov 27, 2019)

Thanks all for the replies...... we got this thing apart and are thinking of taking off the tracks to see how the bearings are there........ doing paint job as well (my son is).


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@Brad,

Looking good, your well on your way …

Can you imagine if we had the time and money to send the machine parts to be professionally painted and chromed …. hehhehe WOW …


----------



## bradahj (Nov 27, 2019)

He's having a great learning experience with this whole project. Will post more pics as we progress


----------



## streetcore (Jan 10, 2019)

vinnycom said:


> locally, here in canada near toronto, 00 grease was same price as if it was made from gold,


I found Castrol SHL 00 grease at NAPA Canada for about $9 a tube including free delivery to local store for pickup. 

https://www.napacanada.com/en/p/CAS0109670


----------



## Richo (Nov 15, 2019)

As long as you have the augers out, you could easily do as Donyboy suggests, and put antiseize between the shaft and the tube on your augers, so that over time they do not rust together and seize up. He also suggest antiseize on the drive shaft where the wheels and/or tracks come together.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cq2avvAMQUQ&t=259s


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

If you're going to put that much time and effort into it I'd drill the augers and add a zerk so you could hit it with a pump of grease once a year. If the auger is too thin for a zerk to get a bite you could braze on a small nut to give the threads something to screw into.
Anti-seize is great in bolt holes or anything that's a tight fit but I've found over the years that anti-seize in loose fitting joints tends to dry out and also isn't that resistant to water. Having a grease gun with some marine grease in it holds up the best in the long run.
I love the Donnyboy vids and I've learned a lot from him but I've been working on cars since the 60's and I've used a lot of anti-seize and I've learned what does and doesn't work. :2cents:


----------



## bradahj (Nov 27, 2019)

Kiss4aFrog: Thanks for the info and sharing your experiences...... 

Here's an update......painting in the winter is "fun"!!!!


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Looking good … reassembly is nice, as you can see the great finish product come together.

Don't forget to use some NeverSeize where shafts and axles will be in metal contact, especially where no grease will be applied, a great benefit for rust weld protection.


----------



## bradahj (Nov 27, 2019)

Almost done painting.... 
New bearings and belts arrived in the mail today.


----------

